# NMT - Neometals Limited



## chicken (31 March 2005)

Any one has any news on this company..read they are going to mine in western australia..90 km.  from where XTRATA had their mine, found a huge deposit...check it out on  www.pmal.com.au   article re xtrata  bad news for them as RDR are going to start production..I think its validum...to strengthen steel...could be a start of something big..just thought to post that have not bought any just in process making research...comments please....


----------



## chicken (31 March 2005)

*Re: reed resources....RDR*

the place of xtrata is WINDIMURRA.....and for Reed minig its VANADIUM sorry about chickens english...


----------



## whisky6210 (31 March 2005)

*Re: reed resources....RDR*

Re your enquiry, I spend a lot of time in and around the W.A. goldfields and 
talk to a lot of people (prospecting is my hobby).
Reedy has been a broker for many years in Kal. and highly respected.
As you can imagine he knows a lot of people in the "know" as is extremely well informed ( I'm not sure if he retired from broking ).
They have some "interesting tenements" but like all prospects there are 100 failures for every successful one (there is more gold in the minds of men than
has ever come out of the ground).
Having a tenement near a successful tenement doesn't mean a lot,Look at the Bronzewing/Audax saga ......they drilled 400 bloody holes(it looked like a pin cushion) for practically zilch.
Anyway, it's the old story, wer'e in it for for a bit of fun...win or lose !!!

P.S. It's my selection for the April comp.......

                                                   cheers & beers.


----------



## RichKid (31 March 2005)

*Re: reed resources....RDR*



			
				whisky6210 said:
			
		

> Re your enquiry, I spend a lot of time in and around the W.A. goldfields and
> talk to a lot of people (prospecting is my hobby).
> Reedy has been a broker for many years in Kal. and highly respected.
> As you can imagine he knows a lot of people in the "know" as is extremely well informed ( I'm not sure if he retired from broking ).
> ...




Nice post there Whisky, very evocative, I feel I'm in the goldfields already!!


----------



## chicken (1 April 2005)

*Re: reed resources....RDR*

We are not talking gold...but a hugh deposit of  Vanadium....proven deposit which is going to be mined read the information...first this is a proven deposit which will be mined...I thought as much no one seem to have cought on as this is bad news for XTRATA who thought that they had the only mine and would control the world price...they know what they got....www.pmal.com.au  it tells you all about it.....any comments...


----------



## whisky6210 (1 April 2005)

*Re: reed resources....RDR*

I get your drift CHICKEN but the point is it's still in the ground!!!! 
Question: Why didn't Xstrata mine it and stockpile it whilst the multi million dollar plant was in place???
With regards to Windi. I don't know how far back you go, but look up Posiden ,the shares went from a $1 to $250 and back to a $1 (every one convinced each other it was the worlds
 greatest ore body).....


----------



## chicken (1 April 2005)

*Re: reed resources....RDR*

This is not what I say but which is reported...Xtrata is NOT wellcome in western Australia..Also I understand that the western Australian Goverment are looking at the $30 million which was taxpayers money how they could get it back...there are some bad undercurrents..read the reports..yes it was reported that its in the ground..but from people with reputation..not my little self...so there must be something to it..also Xtrata could  not mine this as it did not belong to them...so I am waiting for developments..I have at present NO shares in this company but posted the information...this board wants the information as we find it..dont you agree


----------



## whisky6210 (1 April 2005)

*Re: reed resources....RDR*

I understand where your coming from,but I,m not interested in the politics of it ( I,m a rock kicker ).
If you really want to get into what's going on look up Marc Rich on Google...he is kingpin in glencore which influences Xstrata ....then read a book called METAL MEN  it will really blow you away!!! Glencore run the Minara nickel project near Leonora (in the W.A. goldfields).
Back to basics.......Your statement of RDRs project being 90km away in prospecting terms is like saying Sydney and Perth are next door neighbours.

                                               Happy researching.


----------



## chicken (2 April 2005)

*Re: reed resources....RDR*

this is like talking to a wall...check...www.pmal.com.au   you find what I posted..end of story......


----------



## chicken (2 April 2005)

*Re: reed resources....RDR*

I saw the film..on xtrata..right..has anyone ever thought where the money the swiss are using originated from..all I say..go back to the 2nd world war...maybe this will give you a clue..and Italian money is involved..I am glad WMC..and the western Australian goverment saw through them..that swiss banker who now lives in USA..gave us the clue..its money dripping of blood..and to do business with them !!!!


----------



## el_ninj0 (2 April 2005)

*Re: reed resources....RDR*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I saw the film..on xtrata..right..has anyone ever thought where the money the swiss are using originated from..all I say..go back to the 2nd world war...maybe this will give you a clue..and Italian money is involved..I am glad WMC..and the western Australian goverment saw through them..that swiss banker who now lives in USA..gave us the clue..its money dripping of blood..and to do business with them !!!!




Disgusting isn't it... But look at what IBM did, they still get some significant backing.


----------



## chicken (2 April 2005)

*Re: reed resources....RDR*

Check www.pmal.com.au  end of story...I am not invested in this stock but thought it worthwhile to post what I read..as its intresting..RDR are not involved with Xtrata...MR Reed...is running this show..anyway look and read if you are intrested....


----------



## vince (7 September 2006)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Along time since Reed Resourses has been posted on ASF but there is a clear indication of the companys direction, with executive chairman David Reed purchasing 700,000 shares over the last 2 weeks of August at a price of 0.44 and 0.45 cents It is Set to run again, has sound fundamentals good management and great potential for the longer term. please do your own research and Cheers Vince


----------



## Sean K (24 July 2007)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

I posted this as a potential breakout a few days ago and it now looks to have broken.

RDR is planning on being one of the world's lowest cost producers of *vanadium* pentoxide. It is currently carrying out a Bankable Feasibility Study into the production of 20Mlbs p.a. of vanadium from it's Barrambie Vanadium Project. 

On 14 June they ann significant drilling results from the project. First infill drilling results (51 of 120 holes) confirm exceptional grades from both the Eastern Band and Central Bands.

Average grade of intercepts of targeted high-grade mineralisation is 0.89% V2O5 and 17.3 % TiO2, using 0.6 % V2O5 cut-off. I'm still getting my head around these figures as I'm new to vanadium.

Yesterday they ann'd further significant high grade vanadium intersetcions to be fed into a revised resource estimate and the BFS. Drilling has also intersected some low grade fe, which doesn't seem to be a priority but looks like it might improve the economics of the project. 

All of the mineralisation is in strongly oxidised material, which would be amenable to low-cost open pit mining and beneficiation.

The strike length of the deposit is 11km. The current resource estimate is only based on a small section of the strike and it looks like the final JORC could be up to four times the initial, which could take it up to 100 Mt, perhaps. Any other plucks?

*Iron Ore*

They are also in a JV with Portman over Mt Finnerty, where Portman recently farmed in. 

Portman has an eighty per cent interest to the iron within the EPLs and Reed can now either contribute or revert to a 10% interest free carried up to a decision to mine. 

Portman has already identified a targeted resource of around 3.5 million tonnes grading around 60% Fe (as at May 2007). Portman are only targetting 5-10Mtn to be trucked to their nearby Koolyanobbing mine for processing, however the overall potential strike length where Portman has identified fe on the project is 35km. Portman and going to complete further drilling along strike which could see this project significantly expanded.

*Nickel*

Also at Mt Finnerty they have a Ni JV with Western Areas, which looks highly prospective. Western are spending $3m on exploration to earn 65%, but it doesn't look to be a priority for them. Need to look into this a bit more. 

*Gold*

They are also producing gold at a couple of mines providing a steady stream of income. Need to see website for detail here, but I think their major plays are Vanadium, Iron and Nickel.


They have about 100m shares on issue @ 50 cents gives it a cap of about $50m.

Strachan values the company at $182m, so by this there seems to be a little bit of upside perhaps. 

Peter Strachan Research Report

Reed website

As I said earlier, looks to have broken out through 55 which should now be support.

(holding)


----------



## Sean K (26 July 2007)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Had a nice little run nice breaking through a couple of days ago. Released ann on some upgraded gold estimates yesterday, but real minior fry compared to the Vanadium Project which I think is driving this at the moment. Still lots of upside if you believe the Strachan report mentioned above.

I'm hoping for some specie blue sky from Mt Finnerty Iron JV with Portman who are currently drilling it out. I'd expect any good results from that to give this another boost, even though the're only earning a small % of the result.

(holding)


----------



## Sean K (26 July 2007)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Consolidating a bit today, but I like their quarterly and specifically comments about the Portmans JV. Such a shame they sold out for so little. I suppose having such a big player doing all the work is a good thing for them.


----------



## greenfs (10 October 2007)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Kennas interest in RDR seems well justified. 

In recent times we have had quite a nice increase in the sp from $0.52 to >$0.70. 

Now we find the stock has gone into a trading halt. I suspect that the news can only be good as my broker has indicated a sp of $1.30 by Xmas. Maybe Santa has come early this year


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2007)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*



greenfs said:


> Kennas interest in RDR seems well justified.



Sold out on the dead cat  after the Aug correction.

Recovered nicely.  



> *Reed Resources - Creating a steel minerals business*
> 5/10/2007 By: egoli
> 
> Perth-based Reed Resources Limited (RDR) has quietly been going about its business over the last 5 years, and has made substantial progress. RDR is looking to commence a BFS into the Barrambie Vanadium project later in 2007, where a resource of 24mt@0.82% V205 has been established.


----------



## Sean K (16 October 2007)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Breakout looks like it's been supported pretty well. 



Anyone gone with this? 

Damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL


----------



## greenfs (16 October 2007)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Yes. I am on board but a little late as my broker was recommending this one from $0.52 only a litle while ago. He has told me to wait for a little while (3 Mos) and I should achieve a substantial gain via a re-rating of the stock by the market based upon existing, known data.


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2007)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*



greenfs said:


> Yes. I am on board but a little late as my broker was recommending this one from $0.52 only a litle while ago. He has told me to wait for a little while (3 Mos) and I should achieve a substantial gain via a re-rating of the stock by the market based upon existing, known data.



Good work GF, looks to be breaking further up. 

Nice break/consolidation/break since breakout around 50. 

Currently at 98.


----------



## greenfs (13 November 2007)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

It seems like this stock is being re-rated by the market without ann. Very strong break through $1 to $1.11 in a bearish market these past two days.

The action on this sp would seem to indicate that either a very big ann is coming or someone is accumulating for a takeover play. It is a wonder there has not been a speeding ticket from ASX

Updated graph provided. Boy it looks good to me..


----------



## drillinto (14 June 2008)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

June 12, 2008

Time Moves Slowly Along The Rabbit Proof Fence, But After Forty Years The Barrambie Vanadium Project Is Finally Coming Good

By Our Man in Oz
www.minesite.com

THIS IS A HEALTH WARNING! Older investors taking heart medication should read no further. The names in this story from Australia could lead to palpitations. Vanadium is the first that will get Alzheimer patients in Bournemouth nursing homes scratching their thinning hair. Ferrovanadium is the second, and may cause rheumy eyes to flutter. Barrambie is the third, and that one might even cause a few geriatrics to fire up their motorised wheelchairs and start the long drive up the M3 to see their London brokers. Put all those together, and 30 years after everyone thought it was dead, with a silver stake through its heart, the infamous Barrambie vanadium project in Western Australia is breathing again. And this time it might actually move off the drawing board and into production.
Reed Resources, one of Australia’s better connected explorers, is the latest owner of Barrambie, a remote resource that claimed its first headlines in the early 1970s, for all the wrong reasons. Back then Barrambie was the key asset inside a company called Ferrovanadium which was run by a delightful but somewhat bent chap by the name of Peter Briggs. As part of his fundraising efforts, Briggs, who famously brushed up his tennis while serving time as a guest of Her Majesty at a low security prison, invited American investors into Ferrovanadium. It was an Aussie first, but it ran off the rails when the Yanks claimed there were discrepancies in the reports on the resource at Barrambie. Heavens above! What will they expect next from Aussie miners? 

Roll forward in time, through the 1980s and 1990s. Booms came and went. Briggs faded from view, but remained as lively as ever in the Perth social scene (we have a soft spot for chaps who simply forget to pay their tax). But, of Barrambie there was not a word spoken, even when the price of vanadium, a steel hardening metal, rocketed up at the start of the China-led 21st century resources boom. Other Australian vanadium projects had come and gone. Agnew Clough built the Wundowie project (and closed it). Precious Metals Australia developed the Windimurra project (and closed it, and is now re-opening again). Australia and vanadium always seem to struggle together, if not for technical reasons then because the price moves up and down faster than a Brett Lee bouncer. 

David Reed, once one of Australia’s best known stockbrokers, reckons that this time the much maligned Barrambie is ready to achieve its long dormant potential. During a pleasant chat with David, and his son Chris, in their West Perth office, Reed senior reminisces about the discovery of Barrambie by another old-timer. “It was Hector Ward who found it,” Reed says. “Every time I walk into the Albion Hotel [in the seaside suburb of Cottesloe] old Ron Sheen reminds me about what a great discovery it was and how it will be developed, one day.” 

Blowing the dust off Barrambie will not be as easy as blowing the froth off a beer in the Albion. But it will be being aided by vanadium prices that have been driven higher by Chinese buying, and by renewed investor interest in the project. Last week a syndicate of professionals pumped A$12 million of fresh capital into Reed Resources to “advance” Barrambie. That support has help the company maintain a track record as one of the better performing mining stocks on the ASX over the past few months. While other companies have been falling, and floats have been postponed, Reed Resources has steamed on up from a price as low as A64 cents early in April to recent trades at around A$1.10. That 72 per cent rise in 10 weeks speaks loudly about the level of confidence in this latest attempt to resurrect Barrambie, located, according to Chris Reed, “119 kilometres down the rabbit-proof fence from Windimurra”, a measuring tool remarkably similar to that other well-known Australian distance-measuring device: “as the crow flies”. 

Adding to interest in Reed Resources is an assortment of other assets, including the small but profitable Sand Queen gold mine, the Mt Finnerty iron ore project which is being explored in joint venture with Portman, and a potentially very interesting nickel project in the re-awakening Wingellina area of central Australia, close to where BHP Billiton is continuing the work of WMC at the Nebo/Babel nickel-platinum project. Those other assets, however, pale alongside Barrambie, currently taking up 50 per cent of management time at Reed Resources, and 80 per cent of the quarterly cash burn. That’s largely down to a fierce drilling programme aimed at obtaining fresh resource data because none of the original assay results from the 1970s can be used for modern resource calculations. 

The great revival plan for Barrambie is essentially a variation of the plan proposed in 1974 by the American engineering firm, Ralph M. Parsons: drill up sufficient ore, crush it, grind it, and produce a variety of products, with the focus being ferrovanadium. Back then, the estimated cost of developing Barrambie was A$225 million, but that included a slurry pipeline to transport product to the coast for export. Today, Barrambie’s estimated capital development cost, subject to the completion of feasibility studies, is around A$256 million. That money will pay for a project producing 20 million pounds of vanadium pentoxide at a forecast cost of A$2.67 a pound, a country mile below the ruling world price of around US$16 a pound. For this exercise an Aussie dollar is roughly the same as a US dollar, which is another “back to the future” experience, because that’s what the exchange rate was like in the 1970s. 

David Reed says that a major advantage Barrambie has over its near rival, Windimurra, is the ore grade. “Grade is always king in these exercises,” he says. “Our material averages around 0.82 per cent vanadium. Windimurra is much lower.” He says the next moves for Barrambie will be to finalise studies into the capital and operating costs of the proposed project in mid-August. This will be followed by “optimised” estimates in January next year, and followed up quickly by a final investment decision. If all goes well, first production could be as early as 2011 – perhaps even with Peter Briggs in attendance to see the first ferrovanadium roll out of the plant, 37 years after that original study found that Barrambie was ready for development. Time moves slowly along the rabbit-proof fence!


----------



## CapnBirdseye (26 November 2009)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

A nice bit of movement over the last two days.  I have no idea why.  Any thoughts?

No results pending that I know of.


----------



## geea (28 November 2009)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

There were rumors that something would be anounced yesterday. Not sure if the Dubai situation changed this or if it was announced at the AGM.If so it didn't lift the pirce. Maybe was a typical "buy the rumor sell the fact".


----------



## CapnBirdseye (28 November 2009)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Was going pretty strong on friday for a while, then dropped off.  Have you heard rumours of rumours, of do you know what it might be.  Please tell.


----------



## geea (28 November 2009)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

I heard 3rd hand that there was going to be an announcement on Friday. I also heard it was put off until the Dubai stuff settlesdown. Whether the announcement happens or not or what it contains i don't know. Like i said it was 3rd hand.


----------



## kgee (31 March 2010)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Is anyone following RDR ?

They came up on my radar the other day - having 2 JORC announcements due over the next 6 weeks

1. Comet Vale
Current JORC 661000t @ 8.6 g/t for 182600 oz 
In production,cash margin $550-600 /oz (JV with KRM ending 31/5/10. RDR resuming 100% equity on 1 June 2010)
Recently purchased Nimbus process plant ( 250000 tpa )
JORC due 2nd week April

2. There best project (IMO) Mt Marion lithium project
Resource estimate early May 2010
Targeting 7-8 MT at 1.3-2.0% Li2O, (6.5-7.0% conc). 
60/40 J.V with Mineral Resources Limited (MIN)

Which compares to GXY who have
jorc 11.4 million tonne @1.05 % Li2O
MC @ $1.20 sp. = 179 million

Not much of a chartist but looks like it has support around 0.66/0.65 
Any comments appreciated ...
(haven't looked at their other projects, as I've never being a fan of Vanadium after watching Winndimurra struggle for years)


----------



## kgee (14 April 2010)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Todays Announcement
Resource at Mt Marion Lithium Project in WA increases 220% to 128,000 tonnes of Li2O
So now the market is valuing GXY and RDR at about the same

GXY 11.4 million tonnes @ 1.05% Li2O = 119,700t

RDR  8.9 Million tonnes @ 1.4% Li2O =128,000t

GXY MC $207million

RDR  MC $121million

So if GXY were in the 60/40 jv their MC would be approx 124 million 
Considering RDR has another 4 projects in its bag I still think theres room for the share price to rise
NB: RDR is futher behind in project development than GXY


----------



## noco (12 August 2010)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*



kgee said:


> Todays Announcement
> Resource at Mt Marion Lithium Project in WA increases 220% to 128,000 tonnes of Li2O
> So now the market is valuing GXY and RDR at about the same
> 
> ...




More good news this week with the announcement of a further 18% increase in reserves.
Mt. Marion is reportedly now the second largest lithium mine in the world and could become the largest world producer.
Would be nice to see some improvement in the SP!


----------



## Emjai (12 August 2010)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Hi chicken, 

I have been reading and I just wanted to let you know that I have found finviz.com a great site that has some great information and up to date new on all companies. 

Go check it out its  a great service that you might find helpful.

NOTE- I'm not affiliated with the website in the post.

I hope this has helped.


----------



## noco (12 August 2010)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*



Emjai said:


> Hi chicken,
> 
> I have been reading and I just wanted to let you know that I have found finviz.com a great site that has some great information and up to date new on all companies.
> 
> ...




Thanks Emjai for that inoformation. I did check it out and found it most interesting. Much appreciated.


----------



## inq (18 November 2010)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

I'm suprised that more people aren't jumping onto this stock.

Am I missing something here? From what I can see potential issues which could arise would be through the vanadium plant pricing, other than that looks extremely viable.


----------



## wtang89 (14 December 2010)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

A nice bit of movement in this stock over the last few days. Looks like the market is finally reacting to this stock. Happy to hold.


----------



## xenith69 (14 December 2010)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

I bought last week at .57
sold today at .67
However im bullish on the whole Li thing!
Looking for a re entry into GXY for the LT


----------



## wtang89 (14 December 2010)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Nice Play. I bought in at 58c and still holding. I see that you also bought into HGO. HGO has lost favour of late..but i expect a rebound in the upcoming month once the equity raising is completed and we get some drilling happening!!.


----------



## xenith69 (14 December 2010)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Gday
I bought into HGO at the wrong time tho
ive held for some time, avg buy price of.............wait for it,
.41c not concerned tho as only have small parcel.
Im leaving these in bottom drawer for now,as 2012/13 i dont think ill be too concerned about my buy in price.
Market depth looks ok at present tho.
Good luck
(sorry mods ill save HGO chat for HGO thread)
cheers
Xen


----------



## pixel (14 December 2010)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*



xenith69 said:


> I bought last week at .57
> sold today at .67
> However im bullish on the whole Li thing!
> Looking for a re entry into GXY for the LT




I too bought the break (last Thursday), doubled up on Friday, and waited for Monday's gap to close. Remained mindful of that gap, took part profit early today, and sold the rest at Close. 
While I'm also Bullish this stock, I believe there's a strong chance of 59/60c being revisited; that's where I intend to buy back in, provided support holds there. (If not, I'll keep the loot and look elsewhere.)


----------



## xenith69 (14 December 2010)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*



pixel said:


> I too bought the break (last Thursday), doubled up on Friday, and waited for Monday's gap to close. Remained mindful of that gap, took part profit early today, and sold the rest at Close.
> While I'm also Bullish this stock, I believe there's a strong chance of 59/60c being revisited; that's where I intend to buy back in, provided support holds there. (If not, I'll keep the loot and look elsewhere.)
> 
> View attachment 40041




Nice work! They remain on my watch list and may re enter again!.............


----------



## inq (14 December 2010)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Bought in at .51, riding the wave. Hoping for a high 50's revision for more buying.

I warned y'all!


----------



## AllAussie (18 April 2012)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*

Anyone been looking at / researching at this stock lately?


----------



## amacdo23 (24 June 2012)

*Re: RDR - Reed Resources*



AllAussie said:


> Anyone been looking at / researching at this stock lately?





Hi AllAussie I have been digging fairly deep with RDR over the past few months and and bought a pocket when they where just below 0.18 a few weeks ago most likely for a med hold. 

Fundamentally the company sounds reasonably strong, if my research serves me correctly they are looking to make gold pour in a few months. (they currently have a JORC resource of a little over 3M oz of gold)

My main concern atm is obviously the gold price.

I am relatively new to investing so am not quiet sure what i can and can't post on here in terms of information so please don't construed this as a recommendation or advise. 

Although i feel it necessary to reiterate the fact i am largely an investor, not a trader (for now  ). Most of my decisions are on the basis of fundamentals. (at this stage anyways)


----------



## System (19 December 2014)

On December 19th, 2014, Reed Resources Limited (RDR) changed its name and ASX code to Neometals Limited (NMT).


----------



## Gringotts Bank (25 September 2015)

Any Fundy guys care to comment on yesterday's accounts please?

Cheers.


----------



## acogs (21 February 2016)

Anyone watching this stock?
Exciting times to be investing in Lithium.


----------



## ukulele (15 March 2016)

I'm surprised this does not have more of a following. A clear break around the 18th of Feb and on 14 Mar they announced a dividend ahead of production? 2 cents dividend at 33 cents represents a yield north of 6%, and only from one dividend?


----------



## acogs (25 March 2016)

ukulele said:


> I'm surprised this does not have more of a following. A clear break around the 18th of Feb and on 14 Mar they announced a dividend ahead of production? 2 cents dividend at 33 cents represents a yield north of 6%, and only from one dividend?





The performance to date and balance sheet is strong, the Mt Marion project is looking to increase production, this lithium junior is already paying serious dividends. This is the best performing stock in my portfolio. The chart says it all.

With a share buy back about to take place it just keeps getting better. NMT and GXY are my favourite lithium plays, and a real stand-out compared to all of the prospecting options on the ASX for Lithium.

Presentation from last week here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k-__88kVZI


----------



## Ann (26 May 2019)

Came across this one this morning as I was trawling through the charts. It looks like there may be a possible breakout.

I had a bit of a look at what they did, Lithium, which explains why it has been in the doldrums. I try not to get to excited by the bedtime stories these guys tell but I did like the fact they have a recycle plant up and running in Canada recycling EV lithium batteries. I like this on a couple of levels, in that they are a miner who have established markets for the product, which means they get all the profit from the recycle unlike a normal recycler who would have to find a buyer. Plus I like the concept of this stuff actually being re-used and not becoming landfill. They are paying a divvie and have plenty of money, so they say. I didn't try to read their AR, I will leave that for others who are better equipped. I find this an interesting stock both chart-wise and story-wise.

Here is Chris Reed giving a presentation to the 2019 Explorers Conference....



This is the 6month chart showing the SMAs and Twiggs weekly money flow
The 21dsma is just about to cross above the 200dsma which has now moved under the price. It is also beyond the long term overhead descending resistance line coming from November 2017.  The Twiggs weekly money flow is starting to rise a little, still early days.







and here is the two year chart showing the 200dsma


----------



## aus_trader (26 May 2019)

Good analysis Ann, I believe they are well positioned in terms of balance sheet. They have cash and investments that is nearly as big as their market cap and that is probably why they just paid a very attractive 2c dividend which is around 9% yield at current share price of 22.5c.


----------



## Ann (26 May 2019)

aus_trader said:


> Good analysis Ann, I believe they are well positioned in terms of balance sheet. They have cash and investments that is nearly as big as their market cap and that is probably why they just paid a very attractive 2c dividend which is around 9% yield at current share price of 22.5c.




Thank you very much for the analysis aus-trader, most appreciated. So we have a good balance sheet, a nice looking chart and a very generous divvie. Let's see how it travels!


----------



## aus_trader (26 May 2019)

Ann said:


> Thank you very much for the analysis aus-trader, most appreciated. So we have a good balance sheet, a nice looking chart and a very generous divvie. Let's see how it travels!



Yes all true, the Lithium price has a large bearing on the share price as said by Chris Reed in the presentation you showcased. So just me thinking, that might be the Achille's heel holding the share price down to a value that is nearly cash backed.

For a small mining firm, Neometals Ltd (NMT) is doing something right to generate a lot of cash and they are happy to reward shareholders when it seems prudent to do so. I have followed many mining firms over the years and usually what happens is when a mining company generate a lot of cash from a 'cash cow' mining asset, the management usually get greedy and start buying useless assets and waste that money like a celebrity on Fifth Av, NY. 

One of my favourite mining companies Metals X Limited (MLX), that has a beautiful Tin mining operation that produces a nice profit each year, seems to have put a hole on the bottom of the ship via an acquisition and has it's share price in the gutter. I have been discussing about the current state of this  mining company with 'Miner' in the MLX thread.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 May 2019)

I will have to look closer as I am doing this from memory (I looked at it a couple of weeks ago) but didn't they sell the mine hence the dividend return?
The new lithium recycling plant is a prototype and isn't it still being developed? The main one is some years away after a feasibility study

Though I believe it is probably a company with a future, it's as bit of a long term hold.


----------



## aus_trader (26 May 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> I will have to look closer as I am doing this from memory (I looked at it a couple of weeks ago) but didn't they sell the mine hence the dividend return?
> The new lithium recycling plant is a prototype and isn't it still being developed? The main one is some years away after a feasibility study
> 
> Though I believe it is probably a company with a future, it's as bit of a long term hold.



Pretty much spot on Knobby, what they have done is clever and that is to get a Chinese partner to develop their mine (Mt. Marion) with very little cost to the company itself and still retaining a large stake of the project. That stake was sold to the Chinese partner, hence the bounty of cash, part of which was returned to shareholders as a special dividend. Also has big Vanadium/Titanium deposit that is being developed which may take time to get to feasibility and a decision to mine as you said.


----------



## Ann (27 May 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Though I believe it is probably a company with a future, it's as bit of a long term hold.




Good advice Knobby, appreciated. I am trying to avoid the 'story' as much as possible, that is why I like charts, they tend to be relatively honest as far as the 'story' is concerned.



aus_trader said:


> Yes all true, the Lithium price has a large bearing on the share price as said by Chris Reed in the presentation you showcased. So just me thinking, that might be the Achille's heel holding the share price down to a value that is nearly cash backed.




Yes and this is what has been smacking all the lithium miners for some time now. It is a reservation I have about all the lit stocks. 

This is the current Lithium price chart as measured by an ETF of Lithium miners.

It fell through a symmetrical triangle and beyond a support of around $26 and is now headed pretty quickly toward another support line of around $24. Its last close was $24.90. $25 may also offer support. It will be interesting to see if this becomes a floor for the price.


----------



## aus_trader (27 May 2019)

I didn't know there was an ETF for Lithium suppliers/miners, thanks for pointing out Ann. I was only monitoring Lithium price, which is clearly in a down-trend:


----------



## aus_trader (5 June 2019)

Looks like a positive outcome from the scoping study, based on today's announcement...


----------



## Knobby22 (5 June 2019)

Nice, still need the feasibility study.


----------



## aus_trader (5 June 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Nice, still need the feasibility study.



Yes, that's when things could get interesting and share price could start to reflect the value of the project.

At least the numbers look good at this stage. I am not an expert in evaluating the mining prospects but normally it takes 4 to 5 years for the payback of the investment. NMT is saying less than 2 years to payback in Figure 1 in the scoping study highlights, which looks promising.


----------



## Ann (5 June 2019)

aus_trader said:


> I didn't know there was an ETF for Lithium suppliers/miners, thanks for pointing out Ann. I was only monitoring Lithium price, which is clearly in a down-trend:




The chart you have there is an ETF for Lithium from TradingEconomics. As I understand it there are several grades of Lithium and they all have various prices so the best way is to look at a group of producers as there is no single price for Lithium.
_
......This ETF tracks the performance of the lithium industry. The biggest lithium producers are: Australia, Chile, Argentina, China and Zimbabwe. This page includes a chart with historical data for Lithium. Lithium - actual data, historical chart and calendar of releases - was last updated on June of 2019. Ref. Scroll to bottom of page...
_

*Neometals proposed lithium-ion battery recycling plant could net $1.2b*

A scoping study on a proposed new lithium-ion battery recycling plant could potentially generate $1.2 billion in revenue over 10 years for Perth-based Neometals (ASX: NMT) if the technology is given the green light.

The lithium company today reported robust economic outcomes from the study on its lithium-ion battery recycling process currently being demonstrated at a purpose-built pilot plant in Ontario, Canada.

The plant was built within world-class facilities owned by Canadian metallurgical and process design company SGS Lakefield.

Conducted by engineering group Primero, the scoping study determined operating scenarios for the proprietary recycling process based on Neometals’ bench scale test work and on an associated mass-energy balance model prepared by mineral processing consultant Strategic Metallurgy.

The outcomes support Neometals’ strategy to target the growing need for sustainable recycling solutions as the global adoption of lithium-ion batteries continues to grow. More...


----------



## aus_trader (5 June 2019)

Ann said:


> The chart you have there is an ETF for Lithium from TradingEconomics. As I understand it there are several grades of Lithium and they all have various prices so the best way is to look at a group of producers as there is no single price for Lithium.
> _
> ......This ETF tracks the performance of the lithium industry. The biggest lithium producers are: Australia, Chile, Argentina, China and Zimbabwe. This page includes a chart with historical data for Lithium. Lithium - actual data, historical chart and calendar of releases - was last updated on June of 2019. Ref. Scroll to bottom of page...
> _
> ...




Cheers Ann. In fact your Lithium ETF graph and my Lithium price graph looks remarkably similar, so they seem to have very good correlation.

Based on your research too I can add to my conviction that there is certainly good potential for this battery recycling project. Currently the NMT Market Cap is quite small at ~$128m so as I said before the market hasn't factored in the size of the project potential into the share price. The thing is there probably needs to be a catalyst like a surge in Lithium price as we discussed earlier or a Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS) as Knobby pointed out that could trigger a re-rating of the share price.

So let's keep an eye on this thing, I reckon once there is momentum behind it, it will start to get more and more coverage and in terms of SP, won't stay in the doldrums any longer. If you happen to see signs of share price momentum and signs of potential higher prices from chart analysis, keep us posted. In terms of the fundamentals I will not hesitate to buy it as a speculative miner with a lot of future potential in my Speculative Stock Portfolio.


----------



## Ann (6 June 2019)

aus_trader said:


> Cheers Ann. In fact your Lithium ETF graph and my Lithium price graph looks remarkably similar, so they seem to have very good correlation.




I think they may be the same ETF data for both charts. Can't imagine there would be more than one major US Lithium ETF at this stage. 



aus_trader said:


> So let's keep an eye on this thing, I reckon once there is momentum behind it, it will start to get more and more coverage and in terms of SP, won't stay in the doldrums any longer. If you happen to see signs of share price momentum and signs of potential higher prices from chart analysis, keep us posted. In terms of the fundamentals I will not hesitate to buy it as a speculative miner with a lot of future potential in my Speculative Stock Portfolio.




I think the SP may rise if the Lit price bounces. It appears to be doing a bit of a bounce, the RSI has been grinding around oversold for ages now. The Lit price has a few overheads to push through. It may rise if the US markets don't puke, I don't believe they will but I am forever the optimist! 

Lithium price chart....


----------



## aus_trader (6 June 2019)

Ann said:


> I think they may be the same ETF data for both charts. Can't imagine there would be more than one major US Lithium ETF at this stage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes let's keep monitoring the Li and see if there is likely to be a turnaround. Otherwise it could be a Lower-High in a further downtrend.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 August 2020)

Perth based Neometals is set to build a demonstration lithium-ion battery recycling plant in Germany as Europe continues to .. attract investment in green energy tevhnology.

Neometals and Dusseldorf-headquartered SMS Group are due to update the market about their joint venture after the passing of a July 31 deal deadline. SMS, a leading supplier of metallurgical equipment and plants, has been in an already extended exclusive due diligence process with Neometals since October after being impressed by the potential of the Australia-developed recycling technology and the performance of a pilot plant in Canada.

The interest comes as European lawmakers and others mandate recycling and industry stewardship of lithium-ion batteries that are recognised as hazardous waste and carry a storage and transport fire risk. The issue is becoming more pressing with the first wave of electric vehicle and static storage batteries due to come to the end of their life over the next few years and with a tonne of Apple batteries containing some 600 kilograms of cobalt.

The Neometals process allows the recovery of valuable battery minerals for reuse.

In its quarterly report on Friday, Neometals said SMS had successfully completed due diligence on the pilot plant performance and the two companies were _*now finalising definitive transaction documents for incorporated joint venture*_.

Neometals, which started life as a gold play, was one of the first movers in lithium in Australia. Neometals had $81.3 million in cash and no debt at June 30 as it looks build the scalable demonstration plant, starting with two tonne a day capacity, in partnership with SMS.

The memorandum of understanding between the two describes the demonstration plant operating in a hub and spoke configuration with comminution and beneficiation at SMS sites in Germany and its hydrometallurgical plant in Austria. The memorandum also contemplates SMS constructing and operating multiple commercial scale recycling plants on behalf of the venture.

Europe's strict batteries directive applies to all types of batteries and has a 45 per cent collection and recycling target by weight with reporting mandatory.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 September 2020)

Recycling is Not Optional

(& $80mill cash in bank)









						Neometals - Hidden Gems Webinar Presentation – ShareCafe
					

Presenter – Chris Reed – MD – Neometals innovatively develops opportunities in minerals and advanced materials essential for a sustainable future. With a focus on the energy storage megatrend, the strategy revolves around de-risking and developing long-life projects with strong partners and...




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------



## fiftyeight (14 October 2020)

Came across this while looking at lithium

Episode 78





__





						The Global Lithium Podcast — Global Lithium
					

Click here to listen to recent episodes of The Global Lithium Podcast, hosted by Joe Lowry.




					www.globallithium.net


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 October 2020)

fiftyeight said:


> Came across this while looking at lithium .....Episode 78
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liked his comment about working with German industrialists ..."_the Europeans have been at forefront of metallurgy since the Bronze Age _"!


> Chris [Read] plans to lead Neometals into the broader battery metals market via “urban mining” – recycling lithium batteries to supply high quality cobalt, nickel and lithium while helping the battery industry greatly lower their carbon footprint


----------



## fiftyeight (14 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Liked his comment about working with German industrialists ..."_the Europeans have been at forefront of metallurgy since the Bronze Age _"!




Yeah, he seems very pragmatic.


Something along the lines of, Germans automakers will want to speak in German so lets build a plant in Germany with a German construction group. Makes sense


----------



## Knobby22 (29 November 2020)

My pick for December.
I have been watching this company for a few years but have finally bought in due to fomo. I was planning on buying early next year but investors have been piling in early.

Their pilot lithium recycling plant is successful and they have a deal with a European company. The vanadium extraction plant looks good, they are cashed up and they have a few mining rights also to give blue sky.

The sp may drop back and if it does I will double up. Probably take another year to start making cash.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 December 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> The sp may drop back and if it does I will double up. Probably take another year to start making cash.



Got any entry point for X2, @Knobby22 ? I've got a nibble at 20c waiting there, which I may move up


----------



## Knobby22 (8 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Got any entry point for X2, @Knobby22 ? I've got a nibble at 20c waiting there, which I may move up
> 
> View attachment 116060



Not really DF. I was thinking more 21c. Haven't placed an order yet.


----------



## peter2 (8 December 2020)

I agree with @Knobby22 's price level. I've drawn a line at 0.205 on the weekly chart. It's been support, then resistance three times. Now that price is above I wouldn't want to see it go below. My cutoff would be 0.185, below that, the bullish demand is gone.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 December 2020)

was I feeling lucky today (punk)?


----------



## sptrawler (9 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> was I feeling lucky today (punk)?
> 
> Snap.
> I think there may be a lot of upside, recycling batteries is going to be a massive problem. If Neo have the answer, it is a winner IMO.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> was I feeling lucky today (punk)?
> 
> View attachment 116092



There is a certain dart-like beauty to it.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 December 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> There is a certain dart-like beauty to it.



Degree of Difficulty (Likert Scale) ... 4.5


----------



## peter2 (9 December 2020)

Ha, exactly why trading is tough. Even though the chart indicates support should exist at a price level it doesn't mean it'll be there when we need it. I have difficulty buying when price is dropping. Like you, I prefer to throw darts rather than catch them.


----------



## InsvestoBoy (9 December 2020)

peter2 said:


> Ha, exactly why trading is tough. Even though the chart indicates support should exist at a price level it doesn't mean it'll be there when we need it. I have difficulty buying when price is dropping. Like you, I prefer to throw darts rather than catch them.




An old adage from Michael Douglas "Trading in the Zone"



> A commodities trader with decades of experience was having trouble in his transition from trading on the floor to trading in front of a computer screen. So, he asked one of his younger analysts to help him interpret some technical indicators.
> 
> One morning, the young analyst was explaining a system he used to identify support and resistance. He then plotted these key levels in the soybean market. After projecting the high and low of the day, both the analyst and the trader watched soybeans begin to move lower.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knobby22 (9 December 2020)

Yes, I didn't like today's drop. Think it will go lower.


----------



## aus_trader (10 December 2020)

I think this might complement my Electric Vehicle parts supply stock in the *Speculative Stock Portfolio*.

But it could also be a long term play. Li batteries may have to become a waste problem before battery recycling really takes off, or will NMT take off before that as share prices generally predict the future ?

Congrats to those who picked up a few shares of the Li stock PLS. I bought a small parcel which I mentioned in Potential Breakouts Thread:  #2,422 (aussiestockforums.com) 

Our resident system trading expert skate has also picked up PLS in his systems.

It'll be a nice little early Christmas present if sold now  👏


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 December 2020)

Blackrock have emerged as a 6.4% holder in Neometals.

In an update to the firm’s corporate stewardship expectations for 2021 released [two weeks ago, Blackrock said] it cannot afford to give companies long periods of time to make progress on environmental issues.








						BlackRock to back proposals from climate activists
					

After Larry Fink launched his big push on climate risk at the start of this year, the investment giant is now ready to go even harder.




					www.afr.com
				





> “Given the need for urgent action on many business-relevant sustainability issues, we will be more likely to support a shareholder proposal without waiting to assess the effectiveness of engagement,” BlackRock says in the update.
> "Where we agree with the intent of a shareholder proposal addressing a material business risk, and if we determine that management could do better in managing and disclosing that risk, we will support the proposal. We may also support a proposal if management is on track, but we believe that voting in favour might accelerate their progress.”




BlackRock’s more aggressive stance is part of a broader push led by chief executive Larry Fink to treat climate risk as investment risk. Fink’s attitude has been informed by a need to respond to the demands of BlackRock clients for more action on ESG matters.


> “No company should be surprised about how this is evolving and changing. We are going to see a seismic reallocation of capital,”




-_ it would be fair to say the NMT approach would make the company attractive to these types of investors_


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> BlackRock’s more aggressive stance is part of a broader push led by chief executive Larry Fink to treat climate risk as investment risk.



A very good statement, with the current groundswell, right or wrong you have to play the cards as you see them.


----------



## peter2 (30 December 2020)

I placed a buy order this morning to get some *NMT* at 0.245. With less than 5min to the open there were hundreds of thousands available so I left it. After the open I wondered why I hadn't received my email notification of the purchase. Even though the open was 0.245 my order wasn't hit. WTH? Who's reading my mail or looking over my shoulder?  






I've got the sulks and canceling the order. If price comes back down to 0.245 I don't want it.


----------



## aus_trader (4 January 2021)

With Li battery recycling on the cards and NMT management having proven they are capable of creating value for shareholders (I've been following them since they were Reed Resources headed by the Reed's decades ago), I am happy to pick NMT as my top pick for CY2021 competition.

The chart is also waking up from a slumber...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 January 2021)

closing in on 40c.... Management spelling it out for the future...

*Market Tailwinds *
_Europe is presently leading the world in electric vehicle value chain investment. The European Commission is focused on building resilience as it looks to deliver on its ‘*Green Deal’ *objective with net zero greenhouse gas emissions targeted in the EU by 2050. Also supporting the timing of the Primobius* industrial recycling solution are new EU Battery regulations providing further commercial tailwinds with sustainability, recycled content, circularity and ethical domestic sourcing in focus.

The battery regulations aim to:  _

_ • Harmonise product requirements for batteries; _
_• Minimise environmental impact of batteries; _
_• “Close the loop” by improving battery collection and sustainable recycling of materials; and  _
_• Provide legal certainty to promote investments and boost the production capacity of sustainable batteries in Europe and beyond.    _
_ 
The Primobius recycling technology and business model is very closely aligned with the EU’s decarbonisation and clean energy objectives. Importantly, the regulation will help underpin strong growth in supply of scrap and end of life LIB cells (feed). The key terms relevant to Primobius / Neometals can be seen below: 

• Mandatory recycling of industrial and EV batteries within 12 months of adoption by EU Parliament (expected Q4CY2021); 
• Mandatory CO2 life-cycle disclosure on all batteries by 2024; 
• Increased recycling efficiency and collection targets; 
• Minimum use of recycled materials in batteries by 2027; and 
• Compliance labelling via the ‘Battery Passport’ to include traceability and provenance disclosure. 

*_NMT has a 50:50 joint venture with SMS group GmbH is called *Primobius *GmbH _.

and that is only one of NMT activities. _Neometals has four core projects with large partners that span the battery value chain:
*Recycling and Resource Recovery:*_ 
• Lithium-ion Battery Recycling – a proprietary process for recovering cobalt and other valuable materials from spent and scrap lithium batteries. Pilot plant testing completed with plans well advanced to conduct demonstration scale trials with 50:50 JV partner SMS group, working towards a development decision in early 2022; and 
• Vanadium Recovery – sole funding the evaluation of a potential 50:50 joint venture with Critical Metals Ltd to recover vanadium from processing by-products (“Slag”) from leading Scandinavian Steel maker SSAB. Underpinned by a 10-year Slag supply agreement, a decision to develop sustainable European production of high-purity vanadium pentoxide is targeted for December 2022. 
*Downstream Advanced Materials: *
• Lithium Refinery Project – evaluating the development of India’s first lithium refinery to supply the battery cathode industry with potential 50:50 JV partner Manikaran Power, underpinned by a binding life-of-mine annual offtake option for 57,000 tonnes per annum of Mt Marion 6% spodumene concentrate, working towards a development decision in 2022. 
*Upstream Industrial Minerals: *_
_• Barrambie Titanium and Vanadium Project - one of the world's highest-grade hard-rock titanium-vanadium deposits, working towards a development decision in mid-2021 with potential 50:50 JV partner IMUMR._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 April 2021)

• Sighter flotation test work on Armstrong mineralised sample from RC chips produces commercial grade nickel concentrate (12% Ni)  
• Material palladium grades in both sample (3 g/t) and concentrate (20 g/t) from Armstrong deposit

_*Palladium at Armstrong*_  :  A review of available palladium and platinum data in drill samples at the Armstrong deposit shows that while only ~10% of all samples in the area were assayed for Pd and / or Pt, elevated grades of the PGMs are closely associated with the locations of enriched nickel.  


ten year high


----------



## basilio (16 April 2021)

The Barrambi  Titamium and Vandium Project is taking excellent shape.
Couple of significant announcements which moved teh market along.


Corporate Presentation - Barrambie Project

April 16, 2021Barrambie - MOU for Cornerstone Concentrate Offtake

April 16, 2021


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 April 2021)

Barrambie Titanium and Vanadium Project (Pilot-stage, 100% NMT, MOU for 50:50 Operating JV)

• For environmental and economic reasons China is transitioning to feedstocks suitable for Chloride Pigment production
• Preference for high grade feedstocks such as synthetic rutile, high quality ilmenites and high grade titanium slags
• As the best mineral sands deposits are being mined out it is getting harder to source high grade feedstocks
• Need to move to further exploitation of high grade VTM deposits

*Conditional MOU signed for 50:50 operating JV with leading Ti-V Research Institute IMUMR *
_• IMUMR has Chinese national mandate to develop upstream supply chains for strategic industries. China is half of global titanium pigment production 
• IMUMR (China Geological Survey) to complete Demonstration Plant 
• Subject to positive Demonstration Plant trials, Neometals and IMUMR will jointly fund Class 2 Engineering Cost Study on developing mine and concentrator in Australia and downstream processing in China 
• Consider FID and proceed to negotiate 50:50 operating JV 
• JV will have right to mine Barrambie for commercial consideration payable to Neometals subsidiary holding mining lease e.g. Mineralogy – CITIC – Balmoral Project_


----------



## sptrawler (16 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Barrambie Titanium and Vanadium Project (Pilot-stage, 100% NMT, MOU for 50:50 Operating JV)
> 
> • For environmental and economic reasons China is transitioning to feedstocks suitable for Chloride Pigment production
> • Preference for high grade feedstocks such as synthetic rutile, high quality ilmenites and high grade titanium slags
> ...



Funny that China is transitioning to Chloride Pigment solution, for environmental reasons, yet are moving forward with pig nickel from Indonesia which is environmentally crap. Go figure.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 April 2021)

Listing on London Stock Exchange in the 3rd quarter. 10% rise today.

I think it expects to tap into investors looking into sustainable energy companies - (Australia is still a bit backward on this + all its partners are foreign).

To summarise what this company is doing:

Neometals has four core projects with large partners that span the battery value chain:

• Lithium-ion Battery Recycling – a proprietary process for recovering cobalt and other valuable materials from spent and scrap lithium batteries. Pilot plant testing completed with plans well advanced to conduct demonstration scale trials with 50:50 JV partner SMS group, working towards a development decision in early 2022; (German).

• Vanadium Recovery – sole funding the evaluation of a potential 50:50 joint venture with Critical Metals Ltd to recover vanadium from processing byproducts (“Slag”) from leading Scandinavian Steel maker SSAB. Underpinned by a 10-year Slag supply agreement, a decision to develop sustainable European production of high-purity vanadium pentoxide is targeted for December 2022. (Sweden)

• Lithium Refinery Project –evaluating the development of India’s first lithium refinery to supply the battery cathode industry with potential 50:50 JVpartner Manikaran Power, underpinned by a binding life-of-mine annual offtake option for 57,000 tonnes per annum of Mt Marion 6% spodumene concentrate, working towards a development decision in 2022. (India)

• Barrambie Titanium and Vanadium Project - one of the world's highest-grade hard-rock titanium-vanadium deposits, working towards a development decision in early 2022. (China)


----------



## aus_trader (26 April 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> Listing on London Stock Exchange in the 3rd quarter. 10% rise today.
> 
> I think it expects to tap into investors looking into sustainable energy companies - (Australia is still a bit backward on this + all its partners are foreign).
> 
> ...



Yeah, great to see little Aussie firms in the thick of technology and looking into the future. If everyone goes in the EV direction, then Li-ion battery recycling taking off will be a no brainer.

I've done some research into this topic when I bought LIT for the speculative portfolio, and based on that research NMT and LIT are the only two companies on the ASX getting set nice and early for this future technology.


----------



## basilio (4 May 2021)

Excellent PFS report on a Vanadium recovery project in Finland.  Sould give the SP a boost this morning. This is an impressive company. 

*VANADIUM RECOVERY PROJECT - PFS INDICATES ROBUST POTENTIAL ECONOMICS HIGHLIGHTS •*

 PFS indicates strong case for recovering vanadium from vanadium-bearing steelmaking by-products in Finland; •

 Annual production of 13.4 million pounds of high-purity vanadium pentoxide secured by 10 year supply agreement with Scandinavian steelmaker SSAB; •

 Lowest quartile cash cost (US$4.25/pound) with potential to lower with by-product/carbon credits;

 • Net Present Value10% of US$230 million and pre-tax IRR of 31% on 100% ownership basis; and

• Completion of Pilot Plant trials and award of Feasibility Study on schedule for July 2021 to enable potential final investment decision in the second half of 2022

I hold.


               Vanadium Recovery Project - Outstanding PFS Results


----------



## basilio (6 May 2021)

NMT is in a Trading Halt ahead of an update on their battery recycling project.

If it is as positive as the last announcement on the Vanadium recovery project then there should be some renewed interest

Let's go!!


----------



## basilio (26 May 2021)

The "mining"  and recycling of once used minerals, in particular Li Ion batteries, is moving swiftly. Pilot plants have proven successful. Full size commercial plants are 1-3 years away.  Australian companies are amongst those at the forefront of this technology.

*DECARBONISING CRITICAL RAW MATERIALS SUPPLY CHAINS IN THE EU*

   26/05/2021 
8:44 am

               Corporate Presentation - 121 EMEA Conference 

 14976KB


----------



## basilio (27 May 2021)

Latest announcement is an MOU on a LI Ion recycling project in the US.
SP has moved up in response.

    27/05/2021 
9:00 am

               Li Battery Recycling - MOU with Stelco for North America 


 1180KB


----------



## Knobby22 (29 May 2021)

My pick for the month.
Latest announcement will create more interest. 
Feel its in the right area at the right time.


----------



## basilio (3 June 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> My pick for the month.
> Latest announcement will create more interest.
> Feel its in the right area at the right time.




Feeling lucky punk ??
NMT called a Trading Halt. New announcement coming  on Monday regard Lithium Refinery project.
Sounds promising.


----------



## sptrawler (1 July 2021)

NMT to demerge the Mt Edwards nickel site at Widgie, shareholders to get 'free' shares. New company to be called "Widgie Nickel Limited'
Well I had many a beer in the old Widgie pub, before it burnt down, might as well have shares in its namesake.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02390211-6A1038898?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (5 July 2021)

Another important step in proving the viability of recycling Li Ion batteries.  They are looking to commercial scale production in 12  months.
And this is just one of their recycling projects.

    05/07/2021 
8:25 am

               Li Battery Recycling - Commissioning of Demo Plant 

 2136KB


----------



## finicky (8 July 2021)

Neometals (NMT) getting enthusiastic backing from Henry Jennings at 43.50 mark. The rest is tedious listening imo, with all the back slapping and chock full jokesy advertising, but mentions are made of PPK, CDM, AGL if you're up to it.

Not Held









						Expert Investor: Henry Jennings - 3 sleeper stocks with big upside potential - Equity Mates Media
					

Henry is a Senior Investment Analyst and Portfolio Manager writing for the last six years in the Marcus Today newsletter. Henry specialises in small and mid-caps although he has a thorough knowledge and understanding of large caps too. Henry also works with the MTIS team to formulate investment...




					equitymates.com


----------



## basilio (4 August 2021)

NMT has been on a strong run in the past month. Jumped from 50c to 74c currently.
Return of capital announcements. Nickel discovery.  A very solid Quarterly report which indicates all their projects are on track. 

I think this will continue to take off as the projects come closer to fruition.
I hold



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02401802-6A1043614?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## sptrawler (11 August 2021)

Great result from Neometals vanadium recovery pilot plant.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02405641-6A1045189?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


I do hold


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 August 2021)

put on another 10c today

• Successful _scaled up _demonstration of Neometals vanadium recovery process in _24 day_ continuous pilot trials;
• Confirmation of exceptional product purity (>99.5% V2O5) with maximum vanadium recoveries exceeding 75%;  
• Vanadium concentrations through the process significantly higher than earlier mini-pilot results providing potential to reduce reagent volumes and equipment sizing; and
• Pilot campaign provides confidence and data to commence a feasibility study and has generated additional product samples for offtake evaluation

Neometals Managing Director Chris Reed commented:  


> _"We are very pleased to confirm, at scale, the exceptional product purities and recoveries from our proprietary, carbon sequestering, vanadium recovery process. Data from the Pilot will now feed into our Feasibility Study to confirm potential lowest quartile operating costs and leading capital cost estimates from the earlier PFS. The Pilot has significantly derisked the project enabling the acceleration of commercial offtake discussions, reagent sourcing and approvals processes for the development of the project at the Port of Pori, Finland.+_


----------



## Knobby22 (11 August 2021)

3 bagger!


----------



## qldfrog (11 August 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> 3 bagger!



yeap in out for a while in systems and yes bringing $ in


----------



## sptrawler (11 August 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> 3 bagger!



Thought I would check comsec  +293.52%. 
You've just got to love ASF, nice people, minimum ramping, minimum yahoos and bogans.


----------



## sptrawler (15 August 2021)

A more info on Neometals battery recycling.
https://www.mining.com/neo-battery-...rocess-being-tested-for-applicability-in-evs/



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02406077-6A1045357?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## sptrawler (19 August 2021)

Great news for Neometals, the demonstration plant is being put into service, due to consumer demand. It is being set up to process 10 tons per day for EV manufacturers and cell makers.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02408801-6A1046227?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (19 August 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Great news for Neometals, the demonstration plant is being put into service, due to consumer demand. It is being set up to process 10 tons per day for EV manufacturers and cell makers.
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02408801-6A1046227?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4



It is excellent news. Just to clarify the statement.  They are fast tracking their demonstration  plant to  process the 10 tons a day of LiOn batteries  *in the  first quarter of 2022.*


----------



## basilio (26 August 2021)

Nice little kicker in my share portfolio today.  Widgie Nickel just showed up !

Hopefully they open at $5 a share..


----------



## Knobby22 (26 August 2021)

basilio said:


> Nice little kicker in my share portfolio today.  Widgie Nickel just showed up !
> 
> Hopefully they open at $5 a share..



I thought they were going to associate this with a raising.


----------



## basilio (26 August 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> I thought they were going to associate this with a raising.




They have.  There is a Widgie Nickel presentation on their website.

Short story. NMT shareholders will receive 130m shares worth 26M dollars. There will a further 120 million shares sold to raise another $24m

Shares are valued at 20c each.

I reckon this is what has given NMT a bit of a kick today. Effectively increased current value by around 6c a shares

https://www.widgienickel.com.au/site/investor-centre/presentations


			https://www.widgienickel.com.au/site/PDF/0c797167-588c-4fdf-aeec-5384b927374b/WidgieNickelCorporatePresentation


----------



## basilio (26 August 2021)

Have to say the presentation looks quite exciting. There is plenty of nickel already established. Some very large holes in the ground already because this area was/is a substantial mining operation. They will spend 2 years drilling their hearts out and believe they will be producing nickel at the end of 2023.

And we already have shares in the deal and could pick up more at 20c . I think this could do very nicely.


----------



## sptrawler (26 August 2021)

basilio said:


> Have to say the presentation looks quite exciting. There is plenty of nickel already established. Some very large holes in the ground already because this area was/is a substantial mining operation. They will spend 2 years drilling their hearts out and believe they will be producing nickel at the end of 2023.
> 
> And we already have shares in the deal and could pick up more at 20c . I think this could do very nicely.



The biggest problem I can see in the Widgee presentation, is the nickel grade, 1.6% isn't good. From memory, it is pretty low on the viability scale, but it is relative to the price of nickel and the depth of the resource which affects recovery costs.
DYOR


----------



## basilio (26 August 2021)

sptrawler said:


> The biggest problem I can see in the Widgee presentation, is the nickel grade, 1.6% isn't good. From memory, it is pretty low on the viability scale, but it is relative to the price of nickel and the depth of the resource which affects recovery costs.
> DYOR




SP that is correct - but far from the full picture.  There are a number of factors that Widgee Nickel is looking at to make this a tidy little earner. I think  the presentation  is worth reading to the end of the story.

1) There are actually 11 different ore sites across the tenements.  A number already have significantly higher nickel grades than the average and are capable of being mined immediately. Their grades are 2% plus

2) The company has identified Copper,  Cobalt and PGM's (platinum group metals)  in the recent drilling.  There seems to a promising possibility of increasing the final value of the mine through these additional minerals. They noted that only 10% of the previous 140,000 assays tested for Copper, Cobalt. Gold or PGMs

3) The major high value sites are already mine ready. Minimum capital development costs.

4) There are extensive greenfield sites with further potential as well as expansion areas in the current tenements.

5) They have substantially improved treatment processes for the processing and waste recovery procedures

6) Nickel is being recognised as an in-demand  product with the rapid expansion of EV's

7) The next two years of drilling and hopefully good results will be important drivers in the SP.

I'm happy to have  some shares in the new venture courtesy of NMT.  I'm also guessing that NMT will want to ensure the success of this venture - if only because the main principals  will have big stock shares in the company.


----------



## basilio (27 August 2021)

John Reed  one of the current directors of NMT has sold 2m NMT shares to finance  his purchase of additional shares in  the Widgee Nickel float. (See announcement on NMT website)

I wouldn't be surprised to see much of the $24 m in shares being picked up  current NMT insiders. They are clearly very knowledgable  about the background and potential of the project.

Quite rightly however they want to focus NMT attention on their current core business.


----------



## basilio (27 August 2021)

NMT had sharp rise yesterday and equally sharp fall today. I believe it is because August 26th (yesterday) was the cutoff point for NMT shareholders to be eligible for free shares in the Widgee float. (See prospectus at widgee )  So it seems a number of people have jumped in for their cut and had it recorded and have now jumped out again. I think..





__





						Widgie Nickel
					

Widgie Nickel




					www.widgienickel.com.au


----------



## basilio (1 September 2021)

So is anyone else considering taking up the additional Widgie Nickel shares on offer?
I have decided to have a punt. I think it starts off  with minimum puffery and maximum value and IMV if the exploration is in any way successful it will be a good little earner.

I also suspect the major NMT shareholders will be in like Flynn.  Usually  a good recommendation.


----------



## basilio (6 September 2021)

Steep jump in SP today on high turnover. Up 10c or almost 14%. No new news to date.  The current price however is reaching the peak of 84c when  the decision to fast track the battery recycling project  (19 August announcement)  was announced. 

Seems reasonable.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 September 2021)

basilio said:


> So is anyone else considering taking up the additional Widgie Nickel shares on offer?
> I have decided to have a punt. I think it starts off  with minimum puffery and maximum value and IMV if the exploration is in any way successful it will be a good little earner.
> 
> I also suspect the major NMT shareholders will be in like Flynn.  Usually  a good recommendation.



I am taking up the offer. The jump today 12.5% No idea why. Needs to go up another 5c tomorrow to make it important.


----------



## basilio (13 September 2021)

MOU of second even larger  Vanadium recovary plant. They aren't letting the grass grow under their feet.

*MOU FOR POTENTIAL SECOND, LARGER VANADIUM RECOVERY PLANT HIGHLIGHTS  *

*Neometals’ Vanadium Recovery Project partner Critical Metals, has entered into an MoU* for a potential 10-year Slag supply agreement with green steel developer, H2GS AB; 

 MoU agrees evaluation framework of H2GS’s potential Slag and key commercial terms of a potential Slag supply agreement; and 

 MoU represents an opportunity to significantly increase the scale and scope of proposed 50:50 (Neometals /Critical) incorporated JV to produce high-purity vanadium products from Slags using Neomtetals’ proprietary technology*



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02420381-6A1049887?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## sptrawler (15 September 2021)

Now comes the difficult part for the battery recycling plant, proving the continuous separation process, is effective.  

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (15 September 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Now comes the difficult part for the battery recycling plant, proving the continuous separation process, is effective.
> 
> https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4




It will be be interesting. I'm assuming they have been successful on a small scale (otherwise you wouldn't go further would you ?) .  Always exciting to see if a promising small scale process can work on a commercial basis. And the opportunity to effectively recycle and reuse the millions of batteries current going as scrap is big.

The punters are excited. The SP has jumped 8% on the announcement

*BATTERY RECYCLING DEMONSTRATION PLANT – STAGE 2 COMMISSIONING COMMENCES HIGHLIGHTS *

*• Primobius commences wet commissioning of Stage 2 hydrometallugicalrefinery; 

• Stage 2 takes black mass and uses solvent extraction to recover active cathode materials (lithium, nickel, cobalt, and manganese) as individual high-purity chemicals for re-use in the production of new lithium-ion batteries; and

 • Demonstration trials scheduled to commence in October and conclude in November.*



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02421513-6A1050340?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (16 September 2021)

NMT Presentation on the Lithium Battery recycling project.
Highlights how cost effective and CO2 effective the battery recycling project will be.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02421997-6A1050537?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (16 September 2021)

Market certainly chasing NMT . I think the last couple of announcements have strengthened investor confidence in how valuable and timely their  high tech recycling projects will be.

They also seem to be progressing very smartly with turning the ideas into practice which improves confidence in making a dollar on the projects. Up another 11% to an all time high.


----------



## sptrawler (26 October 2021)

The battery recycling demonstration plant is fully commissioned and will start processing batteries in Europe next month.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02440957-6A1058125?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (13 December 2021)

Another development in NMT's portfolio of green energy developments. SP has kicked along a bit as well.

*CO-OPERATION AGREEMENT WITH BONDALTI TO COMMERCIALISE SUSTAINABLE ELi® LITHIUM PROCESS HIGHLIGHTS *

• Reed Advanced Materials Pty Ltd (“RAM”) (Neometals 70% and Mineral Resources Ltd 30%) has agreed terms with Bondalti Chemicals, S.A. to evaluate commercialisation of its ELi® lithium processin Europe; 

• The proposed 25,000tpa lithium refinery in Portugal will be the first ELi® deployment to produce battery quality lithium hydroxide and lithium carbonate; 

• ELi® replaces conventional, carbon-intensive chemical conversion of lithium chloride solutions with electrolysis to produce lithium chemicals, potentially utilising renewable energy;

 • Bondalti and RAM will co-fund construction and operation of a pilot plant at Estarreja and complete evaluation studies over 18 months at a shared cost of US$4 million; and

 • The pilot plant, and proposed commercial refinery, will be integrated withBondalti’s existing chlor-alkali operations, which share significant processing commonalities with the ELi® proces

ELi Process - EU Project Presentation 



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02465554-6A1068189?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (20 December 2021)

NMT have commissioned  their first ten ton per day lithium battery recycling plant. The next iteration planned for 2022 will be 50 TPD.

*FIRST COMMERCIAL BATTERY RECYCLING PLANT COMMISSIONED HIGHLIGHTS*
*•** Primobius has successfully commissioned its commercial 10tpd Shredding Plant enabling it to commence commercial operations in Q1 2022, subject to board approvals;*

*• Federal environmental permitimminent and battery feed supply arrangements advancing;*

*• Primobius’ strategy is to secure market share by focussing on potential partners and customers with direct access to large volumes of production scrap and end-of-life feedstocks; and*

*• Class 3 Engineering Cost Studies on the larger 50tpd Stage 1 – Shredding and Stage 2 – Hydrometallurgicalrefinery plantswill be completed by the end of January and June respectively. *

Innovative project development company, Neometals Ltd (ASX: NMT) (“Neometals” or “the Company”), is pleased to announce the material progress made by Primobius GmbH (“Primobius”), the joint venture (“JV”) company owned 50:50 by Neometals and SMS group GmbH (“SMS group”), with its strategy to fast-track commercial operations in Hilchenbach Germany. Primobius has successfully commissioned the newly expanded shredding and beneficiation circuit of its demonstration plant. This enables the commencement of a 10tpd battery disposal recycling service in Q1 2022 (“10tpd Shredding Plant”). Primobius is continuing its operational readiness activities ahead of the receipt of its Federal environmental (emissions) licence and commercial battery disposal agreements to ensure feed supply for the operation.

Battery Recycling - First Commercial Plant Commissioned


----------



## basilio (23 December 2021)

Moving right along. NMT have some high value projects on the go.  
*
BARRAMBIE PILOT PLANT AND OFFTAKE UPDATE HIGHLIGHTS *

*• Neometals has successfully commissioned its pilot plant and commenced production of a titanium-rich gravity concentrate sample for offtake evaluation trials; 

• Approximately 150 tonnes of gravity concentrates will be produced and shipped in Q1 2022 with the majority going to titanium slag producer Jiuxing for commercial scale trials as part of their offtake evaluation process;

 • Pre-feasibility studies are on schedule for completion in Q1 2022; and 

• Jiuxing commercial smelting trials scheduled for completion Q2 2022 to advance negotiations for formal offtake agreements which are a prerequisite for any future investment decision.*

 Innovative project development company, Neometals Ltd (ASX: NMT) (“Neometals” or “the Company”), is pleased to provide an update on its 100% owned Barrambie Titanium and Vanadium Project (“Barrambie”). The Company, in conjunction with its consultants Allied Mineral Laboratories, Primero Group and Roxbury Trading Pty Ltd have successfully commissioned a gravity beneficiation plant at Menzies in Western Australia to generate bulk concentrate samples for evaluation by potential Chinese offtake counterparties. Neometals has a memorandum of understanding with Jiuxing Titanium Materials (Liaonging) Co. Ltd (“Jiuxing MoU”) (“Jiuxing”) (for full details refer to ASX announcement entitled “Barrambie - MOU for Cornerstone Concentrate Offtake” released on 16thApril 2021).

The Jiuxing MoU outlines the technical and commercialpathway to a formal, binding take-or-pay offtake agreement, with Neometals supplying approximately 100 tonnes of mixed gravity concentrate for evaluation trials using Jiuxing’s commercial titanium smelter(“Offtake Trials”). TheOfftake Trials represent the final stage of Jiuxing Barrambie offtake due diligence. 

Neometals excavated throughcostean mineralization to enable the production ofapproximately150tonnesof mixed gravity concentrate bulk sample for Jiuxing and other potential offtakers. Contract crushing and grinding of the mined material is largely complete, and the gravity (spirals) circuit has been commissioned. The bulk gravity concentratessample is expected to be dispatched to China prior to the end of Q1 2022



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02470640-6A1070437?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (31 December 2021)

*BIG * deal announced today. An excellent partner to provide feedstock for the battery recycling plant. The whole announcement is well worth reading.
SP has responded strongly.

*PRIMOBIUS TO ENTER NORTH AMERICA WITH STELCO FOR RECYCLING OF ELECTRIC VEHICLE BATTERIES HIGHLIGHTS *

• Primobius executes agreements to commercialise its recycling technology into North America, the fastest growing lithium battery production region, with leading Canadian steelmaker StelcoHoldingsInc. (TSX: STLC);

• Stelco plans to secure large volumes of end-of-life vehicles to source scrap steel feedstocks and recycle lithium-ion batteries in a proposed 50tpd integrated operation at its Lake Erie Works;

• Primobius will licence a Stelco battery recycling special purpose vehicle and hold an option to acquire between 25% and 50% equity by contributing its pro-rata share of sunk evaluation and development costs; and

 • Allows Stelco to focus on feedstock and approval activities and Primobius on its demonstration trials, engineering studies and 10tpd commercial disposal operation in Hilchenbach, Germany



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02472361-6A1071054?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Knobby22 (31 December 2021)

basilio said:


> *BIG * deal announced today. An excellent partner to provide feedstock for the battery recycling plant. The whole announcement is well worth reading.
> SP has responded strongly.
> 
> *PRIMOBIUS TO ENTER NORTH AMERICA WITH STELCO FOR RECYCLING OF ELECTRIC VEHICLE BATTERIES HIGHLIGHTS *
> ...



I am very happy with this announcement. Always good to have an insider for the North American market. It is so protected.
5 bagger now!


----------



## basilio (1 January 2022)

Backing NMT for the CY 22 comp.  So many projects working so well,  I think '22 will see significant moves to full commercialization of at least 3 of the endeavours.


----------



## Pieter Thomsson (2 January 2022)

NMT’s key imho is top notch management with a proactive approach to developing the company without screwing shareholders! I’m in for the long run. Already a 7 bagger for me with lots more to go. Happy and safe 2022 for all fellow investors!


----------



## basilio (4 January 2022)

Powerful start to the New Year from NMT . Up 22c/15% to date to $1.64

NMT  was still under $1 just before Christmas (Dec 23rd) . That's some jump in a handful of trading days


----------



## Pieter Thomsson (4 January 2022)

Good day today Basilio. Will improve more with UK listing and more Super Funds realising this is a top notch Green tech investment! Good luck in 2022!


----------



## sptrawler (3 February 2022)

NMT having a bit of a cash burn, they don't seem to be receiving much income from their battery recycling plant, considering it is now operational. They don't actually seem to be receiving much income at all, unless I'm reading the cash flow report wrong.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02479648-6A1074091?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## basilio (14 March 2022)

Another *BIG* announcement today and a subsequent rocket to the SP.

*MERCEDES-BENZ PRESS RELEASE REGARDING BATTERY RECYCLING WITH PRIMOBIUS HIGHLIGHTS*

• Neometals notes the press release made today by Mercedes-Benz AG (“Mercedes-Benz”), regarding its global strategy for recycling automotive battery systems, which includes a recycling plant at its Kuppenheim operations in Southern Germany; 

• Mercedes-Benz has announced that its subsidiary LICULAR GmbH (“LICULAR”) plans to cooperate with Neometals’ battery recycling JV, Primobius, as its technology partner, for the design and construction of the proposed recycling plant; 

• Primobius is in advanced discussions with Mercedes-Benz regarding the design and construction of a 2,500 tpa lithium-ion battery recycling plant for LICULAR’s facilities; and

 • Neometals looks forward to Primobius’ continuing collaboration with Mercedes-Benz and will keep the market informed of developments

Innovative project development company, Neometals Ltd (ASX: NMT) (“Neometals” or “the Company”), notes the press release made today by Mercedes-Benz AG(“Mercedes-Benz”)(“Mercedes Release”). Mercedes-Benz has advised that its wholly owned subsidiary LICULAR GmbH (“LICULAR”) plans to cooperate with Primobius GmbH (“Primobius”), the incorporated joint venture company owned 50:50 by Neometals and SMS group GmbH (“SMS”), as part of Mercedes-Benz’s push to develop a holistic and sustainable recycling approach for lithium-ion batteries. 

Mercedes-Benz has today announced that Primobius is its preferred technology partner for the conceptual design and construction of a planned battery recycling and waste disposal recycling plant at Mercedes Benz’s Kuppenheim Operations in Southern Germany. The proposed recycling plant at Kuppenheim marks Mercedes-Benz’s first entry into the field of battery recycling. As set out in the Mercedes Release and based on preparatory work carried out by Primobius and LICULAR, Neometals expects the recycling plant will have a nominal capacity of 2,500 tonnes per annum (up to 10 tonnes per day) and will be built in two stages with the first stage (mechanical dismantling) commencing production in 2023.

 Neometals confirms that Primobius is finalising discussions with Mercedes-Benz regarding the planned cooperation set out in the Mercedes Release. The formal agreements relating to the cooperation agreement are expected to be signed between Primobius and LICULAR, following negotiations under an earlier informal non-binding memorandum of understanding between the parties. Neometals is pleased with how the discussions are progressing and notes that Mercedes-Benz has publicly made its intentions known in advance of the parties executing binding legal agreements. Neometals looks forward to Primobius continuing its negotiations with Mercedes-Benz and providing further updates on the cooperation with LICULAR.

   Primobius to partner with Mercedes-Benz


----------



## greggles (14 March 2022)

Good news, but NMT has had a very good run in the last 12 months and is looking toppy. Needs to smash through $1.70 and stay there.


----------



## basilio (15 March 2022)

NMT posted a European  investor presentation which outlined the status of its major projects.
Three of the four projects are  close to final major investment decisions.  2022 should see concrete startsin these ventures. 
See page 36 of presentation

The 10 TPD LiOn battery recyling plant will be operational in first half 2022.
Investor Presentation                                (PDF 9,429.4 KB)


----------



## sptrawler (29 April 2022)

Quarterly cashflow statement.



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02516365-6A1089575?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Knobby22 (31 May 2022)

My pick for the month.
It has been very stable through the downturn suggesting accumulation. Maybe there will be more good news this month?


----------



## sptrawler (31 May 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> My pick for the month.
> It has been very stable through the downturn suggesting accumulation. Maybe there will be more good news this month?



Their price certainly follows the news updates, sold out a few months ago, looking to get back in. They seem to be ranging from $1.20 to $1.80, still no cash flow so I guess the market is waiting to see some return on the promises.


----------



## Knobby22 (31 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Their price certainly follows the news updates, sold out a few months ago, looking to get back in. They seem to be ranging from $1.20 to $1.80, still no cash flow so I guess the market is waiting to see some return on the promises.



I sold a small amount at $1.55 to get my capital back.


----------



## JohnDe (9 June 2022)

I have NMT on my price watch list at a lowish price, today it hit it and I'm surprised. 

Why is the SP dropping when its stats are starting to line up? With fossil fuel price hikes and shortages, new investments in renewables, a signed contract with Mercedes.

_Neometals Limited (NMT) develops opportunities in minerals and advanced materials essential for a sustainable future. The company has the four projects: Lithium Battery Recycling Project, Barrambie Titanium & Vanadium Project, Lithium Hydroxide Refinery Project and Mt Edwards Lithium and Nickel Project_​


----------



## bk1 (9 June 2022)

"Nothing comes from nothing"

Energy inputs and raw materials. 
More fundamentally, legislation and agreement on IP and right to repair.


----------



## basilio (8 July 2022)

Like many other shares NMT has given up all of its recent gains.  Was almost $2 at the beginning of the year and has fallen as low as 84.5c only a couple of weeks ago. It is currently back to $1.05

But none of this changes the value of their resource recyling projects. They just released their  Vanadium Recovery study.  They intend to recover Vanadium from spent steel slag at very good margins. And this is only one of  a quartet of high quality projects

*VANADIUM RECOVERY STUDY CONFIRMS  LOWEST QUARTILE COST POTENTIAL

HIGHLIGHTS
• Class 3 Engineering Cost Study component of Feasibility Study completed with assistance from leading Nordic engineering group Sweco Industry Oy;

• Operating cost estimate of US$ 4.38/lb V2O5 places VRP1 project in lowest quartile of the industry cost curve;

• Capital cost estimate of US$ 341 M for upsized 300ktpa plant (including 15% contingency); and

• Permitting activities well advanced with Environmental Permit submitted to Finnish regulators and a decision expected in September 2022.*

Emerging battery materials producer, Neometals Ltd (ASX: NMT) (“Neometals” or “the Company”), is pleased to announce the completion of an Association for the Advancement of Cost Engineering (“AACE”) Class 3 Engineering Cost Study (“ECS”) on the recovery of high-purity vanadium pentoxide (“V2O5”) from high-grade vanadium-bearing steel by-product. The ECS was completed with assistance from leading Nordic engineering group Sweco Industry Oy (“Sweco”).

As previously announced (see Neometals announcement titled “High-Grade Vanadium Recycling Agreement” dated 6thApril 2020), Neometals has the option to enter into a 50:50 incorporated joint venture (“JV”) to develop a vanadium recovery project (“Vanadium Recovery Project” or “VRP1”) with unlisted Australian mineral development company, Critical Metals Ltd (“Critical”). The parties are jointly evaluating the feasibility of constructing a facility in Pori, Finland to process and recover high-purity V2O5 from vanadium-bearing steel making by-product (“Slag”) generated by SSAB EMEA AB and SSAB Europe Oy (collectively “SSAB”) in Scandinavia.
The VRP1 offers a compelling business case which is underpinned by:

• access to very high-grade vanadium feedstocks without upstream mining costs and associated operating risks;
• potentially robust economics;
• processing flowsheet utilising conventional equipment at atmospheric pressure and mild temperatures with non-exotic materials of construction; and
• a very low or net zero greenhouse gas footprint given the absence of mining and a processing route sequestering CO2 into potentially saleable carbonate by-product.

Neometals is encouraged by the outcomes of the ECS which confirms the potential for lowest quartile operating costs. This aligns with prior outcomes from the historical Neometals pre-feasibility study (“PFS”), however the ECS has been completed to a ±15% level of accuracy compared to the previous -20% +25%. Capital and Operating cost estimates are denominated in US$ dollars using an exchange rate of 1 Euro: 1.123 US$.


               Vanadium Recovery Cost Study


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 July 2022)

• Neometals lithium-ion battery recycling JV, Primobius, has executed a purchase order from Mercedes Benz recycling subsidiary, LICULAR GmbH to complete front-end engineering for the shredding section of LICULAR’S integrated recycling plant;
• The Cooperation Agreement between Primobius and LICULAR is now legally binding; and
• LICULAR’s planned 10tpd integrated recycling plant timetable contemplates execution of an equipment supply agreement in the December quarter of 2022.

*...*_getting on with it_


----------



## basilio (28 July 2022)

Sharp jump in NMT SP today on big volume.. They have been hammered in the past month but realistically their progress and business model is still outstanding.  This was released on 14th July and perhaps todays jump is reflects some awareness of this imminent report.

*LITHIUM-ION BATTERY RECYCLING UPDATE*

HIGHLIGHTS
*• Primobius’ Engineering and Cost Study for a 50tpd lithium-ion battery shredding ‘Spoke’ expected end of July 2022 *and refinery ‘Hub’ study in DecQ 2022;

• Cost study delays due to Primobius’ focus on ramp-up of its Hilchenbach Spoke operation and engineering obligations associated with the Mercedes/LICULAR and Stelco agreements; and

• Completion of front-end engineering will precede the offer of equipment supply agreements for both 10tpd Mercedes/LICULAR and 50tpd Stelco Spokes in December 2022.

Lithium Battery Recycling Update


----------



## basilio (3 August 2022)

The latest presentation by NMT highlights  their progress to (profitably) recovering and recycling all the critical resources that are going into millions of electric cars. 

Effectively they will collect millions of used LiOn and other batteries  from clients and return to the customers thousands of tons of fresh raw materials at very competitive prices. Great mining operation..

SP is picking up again.



no                           Investor Presentation - Diggers and Dealers


----------



## basilio (24 October 2022)

The Vanadium recovery project is progressing. They are looking to get the final financing and constructions plans ready within a few months.  It is an exceptionally environmentally friendly prokect which should also offer an excellent financial return


*VANADIUM RECOVERY PROJECT ENVIRONMENTAL PERMIT GRANTED

HIGHLIGHTS
• The Vanadium Recovery Project in Pori, Finland has been granted an Environmental Permit by the Regional State Administrative Agency for Southern Finland;

• Permit authorises, subject to conditions, construction and operation of a vanadium recovery plant to produce supply constrained vanadium pentoxide in Europe;

• Nordic investment bank Aventum Partners appointed to lead debt process; and

• Formal agreements being advanced with SSAB for additional feedstock and Betolar for key by-product offtake.*

Emerging sustainable battery materials producer, Neometals Ltd (ASX: NMT) (“Neometals” or “the Company”), is pleased to announce that The Regional State Administrative Agency for Southern Finland has granted an environmental permit for operation of a vanadium recovery plant and associated infrastructure (“Vanadium Recovery Project” or “VRP1”). The permit authorises, subject to a number of conditions, the production of approximately 9,000tpa of vanadium pentoxide (see Table 1 for the key production and storage parameters afforded by the permit).

Neometals is earning a 50% equity interest in an incorporated joint venture (“JV”) to develop VRP1 with unlisted Australian mineral development company, Critical Metals Ltd (“Critical Metals”) (for further details see Neometals announcement titled “High-Grade Vanadium Recycling Agreement” dated 6thApril 2020). The parties are jointly evaluating the feasibility of constructing a facility in Pori, Finland to process and recover high-purity V2O5 from vanadium-bearing steel making by-product (“Slag”) generated by SSAB EMEA AB and SSAB Europe Oy (collectively “SSAB”) in Scandinavia.

The VRP1 offers a compelling business case which is underpinned by:
• Domestic production of a supply constrained high-purity critical raw material (per European Commission definition) for electric mobility, defence and space;
• Secure access to very high-grade vanadium feedstocks through conditional Slag purchase agreement with SSAB;
• Proprietary alkaline leach flowsheet utilising locally captured carbon dioxide and conventional equipment; and
• a very low or net zero greenhouse gas footprint given the absence of mining and a processing route sequestering CO2 into potentially saleable carbonate by-product.







Vanadium Recovery Project - Environmental Permit Granted                                (PDF 345.8 KB)


----------



## basilio (3 November 2022)

Yet another very encouraging result from NMT's quartet of projects.  Really wonder when this  company will properly recognised for the value of the projects they are commercialising.

It's a down day on the market. Perhaps when punters get out of the trenches they might review this stocks value.

*SUCCESSFUL COMMERCIAL-SCALE SMELTING TRIALS FOR BARRAMBIE

HIGHLIGHTS
· Commercial-scale smelting of Barrambie mineral concentrate blended with commercial ilmenites produced premium quality chloride grade titanium slag;

· Results provide real world industry validation that saleable titanium and iron / vanadium co-products can be produced using a simple and conventional processing pathway;

· With technical due diligence completed, Neometals and potential offtake partner, Jiuxing, can commence binding offtake negotiations; and

· Completion of pre-feasibility study expected in December quarter to confirm‘value-in-use’ for the product basket to support offtake dialogue.*

Emerging battery materials producer, Neometals Ltd (ASX: NMT) (“Neometals” or “the Company”), is pleased to announce highly encouraging results with production of +90% TiO2 chloride slag from the industrial scale smelting trial of a blend of Barrambie Mixed Gravity Concentrate (“MGC”) with other ilmenites. Neometals’ potential offtake partner, Jiuxing Titanium Materials (Liaonging) Co. Ltd (“Jiuxing”), ran the trial at their production facility in China. Jiuxing is one of the leading chloride-grade titanium slag producers in the world and is the largest in north-eastern China.

During H1 2022, a mixed gravity bulk sample was prepared from Barrambie mineralisation with approximately 40t delivered to Jiuxing in China. Jiuxing then blended the Barrambie MGC with other commercially available titanium sources to produce feedstock suitable for an industrial scale smelter trial. The +90% TiO2 titanium chloride grade slag produced iswithin specification of what is a well-established standard titanium industry feedstock. Importantly, the smelting trial was run at a commercial industrial facility and the successful result represents the final stage of technical due diligence required for Jiuxing and Neometals to begin negotiation on a binding formal offtake agreement. Cornerstone offtake of MGC is a key pillar in Neometals’ Barrambie strategy of deriving value from the titanium, vanadium and iron mineral resource on a capital light basis with refining activities being undertaken by purchasers overseas.

*The Jiuxing MoU1 contemplates a path to a formal offtake agreement where Neometals supplies a MGCor separate ilmenite and iron-vanadium concentrate from Barrambie to Jiuxing. Specifically, the MoU outlines an evaluation regime and contains the key commercial terms for a formal offtake agreement (i.e. pricing, volumes, price floor etc.), subject to product evaluation from smelting trials. The Jiuxing MoU contemplates the parties negotiating and entering into a binding formal offtake agreement for the supply of 800,000 dry tonnes per annum (“dtpa”) of MGC or 500,000 dtpa of ilmenite and 275,000 dtpa of iron-vanadium concentrate, on a take-or-pay basis for a period of 5 years from first production.

Barrambie - Successful Commercial Smelting Trials                                (PDF 615.6 KB)*


----------



## basilio (17 November 2022)

The Pre Feasibilty Study for the Barrambie project is in.  Very detailed analysis.  Seems like an excellent value project for NMT and the potential offtake partner.

*ROBUST OUTCOMES FROM BARRAMBIE TITANIUM PROJECT PFS*
HIGHLIGHTS

*• Neometals completes Class 4 Pre-Feasibility Study (“PFS”) for production of titanium (ilmenite) and iron-vanadium concentrate from titanium-rich Eastern bands at Barrambie;

• Results confirm viability of commercialising Barrambie with potential to supply in excess of 500,000 tpa of high-quality supply constrained ilmenite in the first 10 years of the project;

• Average free cash (before tax, depreciation and amortisation) of AUD $136M p.a. over the first 10 years;

• Probable Ore Reserve of 44.5 Mt at 18.7% TiO2, 44.1 % Fe2O3 and 0.61% V2O5;

• PFS assumes a simple mine, crush, mill and beneficiate operation to produce mixed gravity concentrate at Barrambie, followed by additional processing at a site with lower cost natural gas supply east of Geraldton; and

• The PFS confirms ‘value-in-use’ for Barrambie’s product basket and supports dialogue with potential offtake partner Jiuxing.*

Barrambie Titanium - Robust PFS Results                                (PDF 8,192.9 KB)


----------



## basilio (7 December 2022)

NMT has fallen significantly in the past few weeks.  There was  an update on their Primobius battery recycling project.  
They have re adjusted their development timeline to accomodate a "end to end " demonstration trial for their customers. Clearly they want to see it working with their own eyes before committing to longer term contracts.
I think this may be behind the recent sell offs.

Of course if/when these demonstration trials are successfully completed there should be a strong rebound on the strength of signed agreements. 


*PRIMOBIUS OPERATIONS UPDATE*
HIGHLIGHTS

• Primobius makes development timeline amendments to accommodate a new dedicated ‘end-to-end’ demonstration trial for customers commencing in December 2022;

• The trial will test refining ‘Hub’ process improvements using cells from discharged and disassembled customer EV modules that have been shredded in the Hilchenbach commercial ‘Spoke’ plant;

• Hub Engineering cost study paused to allow incorporation of metallurgical data from the trial;

• The trial will precede H1 2023 targets for execution of the Mercedes-Benz Spoke and Hub supply agreements, the Hub engineering cost study and execution of Stelco Spoke plant supply agreement; and

• Cornerstone battery feedstock requirements for the Hilchenbach 10tpd Spoke have been secured for 2023 from the German OEM supply chain.






Primobius Operations Update                                (PDF 373.3 KB)


----------



## Logique2 (2 January 2023)

I'll again include NMT in my 2023 tipping.
It's been sold down in recent times, which supplies a potential technical opportunity, as Basilio notes above.
But I still like (..and see potentia in) the NMT projects, and want to retain exposure to this sector, i.e. :
 lithium battery recycling, titanium & vanadium,  and llthium hydroxide refinery.


----------



## basilio (2 January 2023)

Logique2 said:


> I'll again include NMT in my 2023 tipping.
> It's been sold down in recent times, which supplies a potential technical opportunity, as Basilio notes above.
> But I still like (..and see potentia in) the NMT projects, and want to retain exposure to this sector, i.e. :
> lithium battery recycling, titanium & vanadium,  and llthium hydroxide refinery.



Loqique and I in furious agreement on NMT for teh reasons he outlines above

I might even throw a few more real bucks at the shares but that would absolutely destroy its chances of success.


----------



## Logique2 (4 January 2023)

Cheers Bas


----------

